# Injen Evolution Air Intake -Anyone have one?



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

I am planning on getting the Injen Evolution Air Intake for S3/Golf R and wondering if anyone has a review or video? This intake looks like best bang for the buck!!

USP has it on sale for $359

http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Audi-...Intake-VW-MK7-GTI-Golf-Golf-R-Audi-A3-S3.html


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

Nevermind....I got a link here.....


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

USPs price went up again to $400, now redline motorworks has it on sale for $360. I was browsing their site and found ... I'm debating on getting it, anyone have 1st impressions with it?


----------



## oblique (Jan 10, 2016)

SCHWAB0 said:


> USPs price went up again to $400, now redline motorworks has it on sale for $360. I was browsing their site and found ... I'm debating on getting it, anyone have 1st impressions with it?


There's a thread over at GolfMk7: http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7453&page=21
The member thez19 bought one and posted his thoughts. He said he got his from fastuning for $325 when it was first introduced,
but it is currently $355 there now: http://www.fastuningstore.com/store...lution_Series_Air_Intake_System_-_2.0TSI.html
It's only under the volkswagon section and not Audi A3/S3 , but they're the same platform so there should be no difference for the intake.
I was interested in this intake as well and preferred to buy it from USP, thanks for the post I didn't even know the price went up. I should get it soon
before the other sites update there price. I like this intake because I have a 2.0 A3 s-line and it has the inlet filter and the injen is one of few brands
that let's the inlet filter connect to the main filter like the OEM one does. I considered the APR intake but the inlet filter just has to hang somewhere in the engine bay.


----------



## selp (Sep 17, 2015)

oblique said:


> There's a thread over at GolfMk7: http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7453&page=21
> The member thez19 bought one and posted his thoughts. He said he got his from fastuning for $325 when it was first introduced,
> but it is currently $355 there now: http://www.fastuningstore.com/store...lution_Series_Air_Intake_System_-_2.0TSI.html
> It's only under the volkswagon section and not Audi A3/S3 , but they're the same platform so there should be no difference for the intake.
> ...


Price went up on fasttuningstore to $400. I rather get the VWR at that price. 
They must be watching...


----------



## oblique (Jan 10, 2016)

selp said:


> Price went up on fasttuningstore to $400. I rather get the VWR at that price.
> They must be watching...


:laugh: They must be, welp I can wait a while not in the market at the moment anyway.
Though I was about to do an impulse buy on it yesterday lol.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

I'll be going the injen intake route, a few guys were selling them on the FB groups for cheaper than what's listed on these sites.

USP apparently bought up the whole shipment.

I'll post up once it comes in.


----------



## selp (Sep 17, 2015)

SCHWAB0 said:


> I'll be going the injen intake route, a few guys were selling them on the FB groups for cheaper than what's listed on these sites.
> 
> USP apparently bought up the whole shipment.
> 
> I'll post up once it comes in.


Price markup and GB on top.. only saving a few bucks after GB. 
I wouldn't mind buying or being part of the GB, but the ugly guy with the shiny tooth on their advertisements drives me nuts. lol


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

I emailed redline yesterday and hopefully I'll know today if he's able to stock a few at a good price. They will all match each others price, which is cool.

Offtopic, do I intake or clutch first LOL, go the cheap route and AFe for a while and then pick up this intake later (hopfully slightly used at a discount).


----------



## selp (Sep 17, 2015)

I noticed the dyno sheet in USP's website has a baseline with a corrective factor of SAE 1.03 and the "intake" one with SAE 1.04. 
IF the car makes 300whp, between SAEs, that is 3whp difference. For a humidity change of 15% ? .. 
Gains nonetheless, but .. just a note.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

I got one. Thx guys.


----------



## oblique (Jan 10, 2016)

SCHWAB0 said:


> I got one. Thx guys.


Where did you get yours from and price? if you don't mind.

Thanks


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

oblique said:


> Where did you get yours from and price? if you don't mind.
> 
> Thanks


Got it from BD Tuning for $340 shipped.


----------



## selp (Sep 17, 2015)

SCHWAB0 said:


> Got it from BD Tuning for $340 shipped.


I just got mine from THMotorsports. $360 shipped. 
They are backordered though, so takes about 2-3 weeks or something like that.


----------



## oblique (Jan 10, 2016)

selp said:


> I just got mine from THMotorsports. $360 shipped.
> They are backordered though, so takes about 2-3 weeks or something like that.


I couldn't find it on their site did you email them?


----------



## selp (Sep 17, 2015)

oblique said:


> I couldn't find it on their site did you email them?


They had it on their website. 
But since it is backordered, it could be that they removed it. You can email them.


----------

